# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  La energía de las centrales hidroeléctricas de Endesa aumentó 22% en Lleida

## Embalses

La compañía Endesa aumentó su producción
hidráulica en las comarcas de Lleida en un 22% durante el ejercicio
2008 respeto a al año anterior, y se situó por encima de los 2.250
Gigavatios-hora (GWh).


Según ha informado hoy Endesa, este aumento de la generación
hidroeléctrica se ha logrado gracias al máximo aprovechamiento de
las reservas de agua en los pantanos, que, el último día del 2008,
por ejemplo, estaban un 25,5% por encima del mismo día del 2007.


Por agrupaciones, la que más energía ha generado es la del Alta
Ribagorçana, con 615,9 GWh, seguida de la del Garona, con 525 GWh.


Entre estas dos han producido más de la mitad de toda la
electricidad generada en las comarcas de Lleida.


Las otras tres agrupaciones tuvieron una producción a lo largo
del 2008 de 460,1 GWh en el caso de la agrupación Alt Segre; 372,5
GWh en el caso de la agrupación Alta Pallaresa, y 286,2 GWh en el
caso de la agrupación Baixa Pallaresa.


Proporcionalmente, la agrupación dónde ha aumentado más la
producción es en la Alta Pallaresa, que ha crecido un 37,1% estos
doce meses, siete puntos por encima de la Baja Pallaresa, con un
crecimiento del 30,1%.


El resto crecieron un 23,3% en el caso de la agrupación del Segre
o entre un 18 y un 16% en caso de la Alta Ribagorçana y el Garona,
respectivamente.


Por otro lado, desde Endesa se informan de que si todo este
incremento de energía producido en las instalaciones hidroeléctricas
de la Compañía en Lleida se hubieran generado en una planta térmica
de carbón, se hubieran emitido a la atmósfera más de 2.156.000
toneladas de CO2 o de 842.000 toneladas en caso de haberse producido
en una planta de ciclo combinado.


Por esta razón, Endesa señala de que en la actualidad está
trabajando no sólo para minimizar el impacto de las centrales
hidráulicas en el entorno, sino para hacerlas más eficientes,
conseguir una mayor producción eléctrica sostenible y de calidad,
siempre y cuando la materia primera, es decir, el agua, lo permita.

----------

